# Training for Liberty



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!







I wanted to see if anyone had any ideas, or videos, books, links, tips anything to train for liberty. My daughter and I want to try it this year at the county fair. Thanks for any info!

www.LittleBittyBritches.com


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok you got my attention, Liberty is my favorite class. I'm an old woman, you know like your granny that is constantly complaining about her aches and pains, well that's me. In liberty all I have to do is stand there and direct. I love to watch the grace and beauty of a good liberty horse.

First off you will need a place to train, either a round pen or good size corral or paddock. Pick your music, same music for the horse so they recognize it. I train my horses to understand english, plus body language. I teach them the words walk, trot, go (run) and whoa (stop) then come. I practice alot in a round pen, but don't bore them, keep it short and only a couple of times a week. Walk them in hand to teach walk, trot, then turn them lose and teach them to run. When in the ring they must work the whole ring, and perform the gaits of trot and gallop, they also need animation, such as fun for them, bucking and rearing, you must not let them stop and roll. To teach them to come after they have already learned the word whoa, I tell them to whoa then to come with my hand outstrectched with a treat. You can't use treats in the show ring but at home it is a good training aid. Your catch is very important, just as important as movement and animation. When you are at a show and your horse has been stalled for severals days, you may want to excercise them the morning of liberty class, so they are not too freash and you can catch them.





This is Wee Equines Barbie Doll in liberty

I thought I had my black mare in photobucket, but can't find her picture, sorry.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an informational page on my website. I've had a couple top ten liberty horses, one was reserve National Champion, and one went on to be National Champion for his new owners. It's my favorite class.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 3, 2012)

2011 Res National Champion Liberty, Over




In both of these cases, I would have preferred that the horses would not stop and sniff, or just stop. The first is of a stallion and he was just being a stallion that day. The second is a yearling colt that was still gaining his confidence in this class. I think both catches were good, although I don't try for the more theatrical catches. I've seen too many of those backfire and make the handler look silly. I appear a bit frazzled in these classes, we had to quickly change music on the yearling because his music was used on another horse just a few horses earlier, so I was running to get back to the ring on time. The second horse's music was a chosen because we were feeling a little silly and punchy after being at the show for so long; it was also the horse whose music we had to quickly change. This was the last class of the show - we'd been there for over 10 days. I don't know if the judges appreciated my sense of humor or not, lol.


----------



## susanne (Feb 3, 2012)

"Tiptoe Through the Tulips" was perfect for that colt, and I bet the judges appreciated it, especially at the end of a long week!


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow,thats a pretty neat class,looks like a lot of work!! Its hilarious to see what they will do on their own!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I have always loved watching my horses run and play free. It is one of my most relaxing and favorite moments. We just started showing this past year, went to one local fair, and one AMHR show. we showed in halter, we did ok. Would love to get more involved in more events and classes. We dont have the funds to purchase a show cart and harness. We have a "practice" quality set, but no training or anything started. I am doing as much research as I can. We have a round pen, just set it up this winter. Our horses dont know how to lunge line, as we just got this set up.

How long does it normally take to train for liberty from a horse that only knows basic leading?

What are the best qualities you look for to choose which ones to train?

Valshingle- That's so funny, I was showing my daughter some vidoes of liberty on youtube, and we had just watched one of your videos!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 3, 2012)

You don't really train a mini for liberty.. A good horse kind of does it themselves.

The biggest thing to train if possible is for them to come on command.


----------



## islandminis (Feb 4, 2012)

So I am really curious about what the handlers are doing in terms of commands (?) while the horse is running and trotting etc?? the video mostly shows the horse and you see the handler at the beginning and at the catch - (by the way - really impressed with the catch after all that excited running and trotting!)


----------



## mdegner (Feb 4, 2012)

We don't train for liberty either, we just pick the horse who is always running around in the pasture being silly and kicking their heels up AND is super friendly. The one who always comes up to you for treats or some love is the one you'll be able to catch in the ring when the music stops. I have seen a couple of "trained" liberty horses and they almost become wooden and predictable in the ring. Didn't enjoy watching that as much as the ones who just take off and have fun in the ring.

I think a double liberty class would be a hoot. Horses play off each other so much that having two in the ring could be pretty amusing.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't train the horses for Liberty, either. I just pick the best movers I have and work on being able to catch them when they are loose. They are kept stalled for a few days, so their energy level will be high. Although, the buckskin pinto had been showing in driving throughout the week. The yearling had shown in Halter and Color. Depending on the situation, as at Nationals, I might spray the horse down with a little water right before going into the arena. That arena is air conditioned, so the cool air hitting the misted horse can really 'amp' them up. These two horses were not misted, because I didn't have the time.

I've found the best training to do is to have your helper and you on the same page. An experienced helper knows when to push a horse away or turn the horse to get the animated trot. I suggest you go to shows and watch the class. It is best when the handlers do not have to chase the horse around, the horse puts on the show themselves.

I would love to see pairs Liberty - I have a few pairs that are great to watch


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 4, 2012)

valshingle said:


> 1328379242[/url]' post='1444973']Depending on the situation, as at Nationals, I might spray the horse down with a little water right before going into the arena. That arena is air conditioned, so the cool air hitting the misted horse can really 'amp' them up.


Hopefully that doesn't make them want to roll.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 4, 2012)

The only thing you can really work on is the catch. Them knowing how to work in the round pen helps a lot. A good catch I like, most judges too some don't care as long as you can catch them within the time limit.


----------



## Wings (Feb 5, 2012)

disneyhorse said:


> You don't really train a mini for liberty.. A good horse kind of does it themselves.
> 
> The biggest thing to train if possible is for them to come on command.



I agree.

I just did my first liberty work out last night actually. One was an experienced gelding and the other was a first timer stallion.

All I'd worked on at home was the catch. Both boys are confident enough to be chucked loose into a strange area and go for a play



As a handler I did very little. I had a friend down near the gate to push them away from that spot as some horses will hug the area they came from.

There's a fair bit of horse psychology involved I reckon! You need to read them quickly so you can feel when to step in and change their direction or push them into a faster gear. I did very little with my whip outside of pointing, I found I got a much clearer signal to my boys by simply stepping up to block or drive them.

Know your music! I saw a lot of horses pushed into a gallop a second before the music cut off, I always backed off mine a couple of seconds before my music cut so they not only slowed their pace but when the music cut they had turned in to look at me, looking for their next instructions!

Also pick music that suits the horse's own style, I picked unconventional music but it suited the boys perfectly and I got a lot of positive comments on my choices.

I think I'll be a liberty addict from here on out, I just loved it. I had a chill when I turned one of them loose with his music and he just powered off with so much style, it was an amazing feeling.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree that the catch is the most important thing to work on as you are disqualified if you fail to do it in the allotted time. I hope your horse shows some animation when let loose. My first experience with liberty was with my gelding. He spent the whole class trotting in a circle like he was on a lunge line or in a round pen! He was easy to catch. Needless to say that was his only outing in liberty! It is good for them to kick up their heels and put on a show. They do have to trot some too and use the whole show ring. Have fun!


----------



## Becky (Feb 5, 2012)

I've shown a number of Liberty horses quite successfully over the years. The only 'training' I do for Liberty is to teach them to catch.

You need a horse that is a big, bold mover, is full of him(her)self and isn't afraid to show off. This class was taken from the Arabian liberty class and you need a horse with a big round trot, head up, tail up, and a bold gallop. A horse that will use the whole arena and will work both directions.

I don't like to see people chasing a horse around the arena. If the horse won't move out well on his/her own, then either give that horse more time to get used to a show environment or look for a different horse.

Val is right about the helper. They need to know what their part is. The helper needs to know when to turn the horse, speed it up or slow it down and move in quickly if it looks like the catch is going to be a problem.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 5, 2012)

Becky said:


> I don't like to see people chasing a horse around the arena. If the horse won't move out well on his/her own, then either give that horse more time to get used to a show environment or look for a different horse.


Oh so true! I have spent some time chasing a horse around the arena. Believe me, that will become the longest 1.5 minutes you will ever spend, lol. When it happened to me with a horse that had formerly always done well, it was followed by a visit to the vet which uncovered an underlying problem.

Two years ago there was a classic example of this at R Nationals. The horse circled the center ring repeatedly, eating the plants, while the frantic handlers chased him. It brought the house down, but doesn't get you a ribbon. My friends and I still chuckle remembering that one.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 5, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=UeccL32xPpc

I don't know if the link above will work, I'm using my phone and it's a little limited...

The video of the pony above (Shetland pony) shows that a good liberty horse just does their own thing. I don't use a helper all the time; with my best horses a helper actually distracts my horses and I risk not having them trot. A good liberty horse will use the whole arena and do a lot of trotting and just a little canter/gallop.

Most will also like to show off for the crowd... AMHR Nationals is the best crowd to perform to!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I want to get started, I have a young stallion in mind. He is confident, and usually one that will come to me with no problem. I am actualy afraid he will want to stay by me. But, hes usually the one running around in the pasture. Do you practice anything other than the catch then? This particular horse knows his basic lead command, and has shown in 2 shows, but only in halter. We have not worked on any lunge lineing with him, as we just got our roundpen set up this winter. He is smaller, but has an attitude. He is a silver dapple, and is only a year and a half right now. I am loving all the tips and help. Thank you all so muc h!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the liberty classes! It is a class very dear to my heart and I love to be in it!

I have never "trained" for liberty, but with regular lunging, round penning and always using the same music in the ring, it does not take the horses long to figure out this game!



They are all super smart, and I think that is part of the fun!

My horses are like people, they have good liberty runs when they are full of energy, and lazier runs after a number of driving classes. A great liberty run takes great timing, lots of luck and lots of FUN!

If you're going to show in liberty, just remember to have a great time!! Make it fun for both you and the horses, like a game.





I have a video or two... Let me see if I can get them here...


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, trying to add two videos of my two best liberty horses. They all have various titles in liberty.

Nitro, he placed first and fourth at a local AMHR show in the B class of approximately 15 entries this past year.

Nitro 

Joy, placed first under all four judges with this neat run this past year! She is my favorite to take out into the ring




She had no training, she just loves the class. She is also very very good with verbal cues!

(Also, this video is great as you can see me throughout the run. You can't hear me, but Joy can and I constantly talk and give physical commands to my horses in this class).

Joy

I have to agree with a lot of earlier posts. I don't like seeing the handlers "chase" the horse. And IMO, the BIGGEST moving horses don't always win, so even if your horse is not a big moving beauty, just go out and have fun. Hope that helps?

I can't wait until the 2012 shows!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 9, 2012)

Liberty is also my favorite class and I dont train mine either. I dont really train to catch either, my horses are all very friendly so normally isnt an issue. I agree chasing a horse around for a minute and half is not fun. I decided to try a mare in Liberty last year and she would trot a little, stop and stare at me, then when I shook the bag would walk a ways until I shook it closer then would do a little lope and stop again LOL!!! Needless to say that mare is not going to be a liberty horse but is learning to drive since she isnt scared of anything! Anyways I also would not over do the training for catching as we had another horse that belonged to a friend that I helped show and he kept running up to us to try and get caught and even tried to get the photographer to catch him so it was too much of a good thing


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Feb 10, 2012)

midnight star stables said:


> Okay, trying to add two videos of my two best liberty horses. They all have various titles in liberty.
> 
> Nitro, he placed first and fourth at a local AMHR show in the B class of approximately 15 entries this past year.
> 
> ...


I couldnt get the videos to open.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with the others if you need to chase your horse around the ring, then they are not liberty horses. Horse either have it or don't. The handler should be able to use body language or cues to get the horse to move. I don't even use a second person, don't need one. The catch is the most important, but if you practice at home and the horse LOVES you it helps. When I tell my mare to whoa and come she has the look of love in her eyes, she is so soft and I respond. You need to work as one just like in a marriage. True liberty horses love what they do, as soon as the halter comes off they know what to do, animation, all the gaits and have fun. I don't use whips, bags, I do carry a shaker bottle, but sledom need to use it, my mares know their music and to respond to my cues.


----------



## susanne (Feb 10, 2012)

A good catch is NOT simply a matter of the horse loving his owner or handler. I've seen so many horses whom I know love their people get too excited in Liberty and simply not be ready to quit.

We clicker-trained Mingus to the command, "halter," and he would stop in his tracks and stick his head into the halter. He adores Keith, but that is NOT why he is easy to catch. He loved him just as much before we taught him the "halter" command, yet he was Zippy the Pinhead when it came to the catch.

My favorite Liberty behavior is not teachable -- it's when the horse responds to the crowd, the judges, and/or the setting. One little colt I saw would race past the grandstand, turn his head up to the people and scream at them. Another ran to the judge's table and tried to pick up one of the trophies -- obviously a horse with a plan! In one of our classes, Mingus kept "buzzing" the judges -- running behind their table and cutting as close as possible, very obviously watching for their reaction. I love a horse with a sense of humor.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 10, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> I couldnt get the videos to open.


Darn, I'm sorry.



The videos are on my facebook page, I don't know how to get them up a different way. Sorry. I think my FB friends can see it?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2012)

We have always done pretty well in Liberty and it is actually one of my favorite classes to show in, we don't do any actual training...just start with a good energetic horse that likes to move and show off - add some creative music - and teach the horse to catch easily, most of the horses I select do the first and last thing decently well.

I have some neat liberty idea's for 2012...I am really excited about a couple of them


----------



## Wings (Feb 11, 2012)

susanne said:


> My favorite Liberty behavior is not teachable -- it's when the horse responds to the crowd, the judges, and/or the setting. One little colt I saw would race past the grandstand, turn his head up to the people and scream at them. *Another ran to the judge's table and tried to pick up one of the trophies* -- obviously a horse with a plan! In one of our classes, Mingus kept "buzzing" the judges -- running behind their table and cutting as close as possible, very obviously watching for their reaction. I love a horse with a sense of humor.



Sounds like a smart horse





Really agree with this. When my gelding gets loose he snorts, he throws in little bucks he gives small excited squeals. He loves the atmosphere of the people and the music and just comes to life no matter how long the day is!

I reckon a good liberty horse is born not trained


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 11, 2012)

As a trainer that has handled many liberty champions in the AMHR & ASPC show rings, a great liberty horse isn't trained. Great liberty horses just are. The main training that goes into them is the catch part of the performance. There can also be training so that when the handlers cut off the horse, stick out a hand, snap whip or things like that, the horse will trot the other direction, cut the ring in half &/or prance/canter. But, a great horse will natrually flag thier tail, trot/prance nice & high, keep their head up, not stop and stay at the end gate, etc. without training. Here is an ASPC Modern liberty pony that has been in training with us. She has won the liberty class at the ASPC Congress 6 times. RFP River Of Time, (Wy), has been considered by many as the best liberty pony in the Shetlands. This performance was at the 2010 Congress when Wy had a foal on her side. Though she won this class, this wasn't even her best performance.


----------



## Tremor (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to say that Liberty looks like a class I would enjoy with my 2 year old gelding. Especially if he was cooped up in a stall like everybody else's minis. He has a trot to die for (compared to the rest of my herd! ROFL!) and I'm sure he would enjoy that class just for the heck of it.


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 29, 2012)

mdegner said:


> We don't train for liberty either, we just pick the horse who is always running around in the pasture being silly and kicking their heels up AND is super friendly. The one who always comes up to you for treats or some love is the one you'll be able to catch in the ring when the music stops. I have seen a couple of "trained" liberty horses
> 
> and they almost become wooden and predictable in the ring. Didn't enjoy watching that as much as the ones who just take off and have fun in the ring.
> 
> I think a double liberty class would be a hoot. Horses play off each other so much that having two in the ring could be pretty amusing.


I have a 7 month old filly that I have been working with. She and my other 2011 foal love to play together. I think a double would be great!

How old do they have to be or should they be to compete in liberty?



mdegner said:


> We don't train for liberty either, we just pick the horse who is always running around in the pasture being silly and kicking their heels up AND is super friendly. The one who always comes up to you for treats or some love is the one you'll be able to catch in the ring when the music stops. I have seen a couple of "trained" liberty horses
> 
> and they almost become wooden and predictable in the ring. Didn't enjoy watching that as much as the ones who just take off and have fun in the ring.
> 
> I think a double liberty class would be a hoot. Horses play off each other so much that having two in the ring could be pretty amusing.


I have a 7 month old filly that I have been working with. She and my other 2011 foal love to play together. I think a double would be great!

How old do they have to be or should they be to compete in liberty?



mdegner said:


> We don't train for liberty either, we just pick the horse who is always running around in the pasture being silly and kicking their heels up AND is super friendly. The one who always comes up to you for treats or some love is the one you'll be able to catch in the ring when the music stops. I have seen a couple of "trained" liberty horses
> 
> and they almost become wooden and predictable in the ring. Didn't enjoy watching that as much as the ones who just take off and have fun in the ring.
> 
> I think a double liberty class would be a hoot. Horses play off each other so much that having two in the ring could be pretty amusing.


I have a 7 month old filly that I have been working with. She and my other 2011 foal love to play together. I think a double would be great!

How old do they have to be or should they be to compete in liberty?


----------



## valshingle (Feb 29, 2012)

For AMHA, the horse must be at least a year of age to compete in Liberty.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 29, 2012)

AMHR it is one year old, too

AMHR it is one year old, too


----------

